# Hindi: solution



## marrish

Hi,

Which expression in Hindi I can use for 'the solution of the problem', 'to look for solutions'?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## nineth

the solution of the problem  -> samasya ka hal
to look for solutions -> hal DhoonDhna


----------



## arsham

Just a question, is hal itself used as an equivalent for solution?!


----------



## flyinfishjoe

Yes. It is important to note that _hal_ is different from _haal_​.


----------



## Qureshpor

arsham said:


> Just a question, is hal itself used as an equivalent for solution?!



 Yes, "ek Hal" (yek Hal) is "a solution".

I was going to ask what the word is in Hindi for a slution that comes in a bottle.


----------



## nineth

QURESHPOR said:


> Yes, "ek Hal" (yek Hal) is "a solution".
> 
> I was going to ask what the word is in Hindi for a slution that comes in a bottle.



Ghol, Ghulaav, galaav


----------



## nineth

I forgot to mention that _samaadhaan_ is as good an equivalent in your context. It was the one on my tongue, and would normally come to my mind first.


----------



## arsham

Thank you Qureshpor and flyinfishjoe.


----------



## marrish

nineth said:


> I forgot to mention that _samaadhaan_ is as good an equivalent in your context. It was the one on my tongue, and would normally come to my mind first.


 This is exactly what I was looking for! Wonderful!


----------



## BP.

arsham said:


> Just a question, is hal itself used as an equivalent for solution?!


Yes, either _Hal _or _chaarah_. 

I thought I had learnt the word _upaa2ee _in Hindi for solution. Please tell me if it is wrong so I could edit my word list.


----------



## marrish

BelligerentPacifist said:


> Yes, either _Hal _or _chaarah_.
> 
> I thought I had learnt the word _upaa2ee _in Hindi for solution. Please tell me if it is wrong so I could edit my word list.




चारा _chaaraa_ means in the first instance (Indic origin) animal's food. The Persian-origin word is spelled and transcribed in Hindi in the same way, and means उपाय, इलाज _upaay, ilaaj_.
हल _hal _has two meanings as well: it's a plough (Indic origin), and subsequently, the Arabic borrowing means obviously a solution_, _समाधान _samaadhaan_, सुलझाव _suljhaav, suljhaa'o._
उपाय _upaay, upaa'e,_ on its turn is a means, a way or method, a device aiming at the solution, تدبیر, युक्ति but not the solution itself; it can't be used in this example: इस समस्या का उपाय हो गया है _is samasyaa kaa upaay ho gayaa hai. _I hope Hindiwalas can correct me on this if I'm mistaken.Because of this ambiguity of the two first words I answered *nineth* samaadhaan was what I was looking for.


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> चारा _chaaraa_ means in the first instance (Indic origin) animal's food. The Persian-origin word is spelled and transcribed in Hindi in the same way, and means उपाय, इलाज _upaay, ilaaj_.
> हल _hal _has two meanings as well: it's a plough (Indic origin), and subsequently, the Arabic borrowing means obviously a solution_, _समाधान _samaadhaan_, सुलझाव _suljhaav, suljhaa'o._
> उपाय _upaay, upaa'e,_ on its turn is a means, a way or method, a device aiming at the solution, تدبیر, युक्ति but not the solution itself; it can't be used in this example: इस समस्या का उपाय हो गया है _is samasyaa kaa upaay ho gayaa hai.
> 
> _Because of this ambiguity of the two first words I answered *nineth* samaadhaan was what I was looking for.




Just to clarify a couple of points.

1) chaaraa (fodder), chaarah (remedy) {cf. Urdu: be-chaarah ( literally,without remedy; helpless, unfortunate), Hindi: bichaaraa

2) Hal حل (solution); hal ہل (plough).

Of course these words are spelt identically in Devanagri.


----------



## BP.

FYI, an NP-Complete Problem: _mas2alah-ee laa yanHal_. Long ago I coined an alternative term using _chaarah _that's why I'm using it so. However, it still applies primarily as a remedy.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> Just to clarify a couple of points.
> 
> 1) chaaraa (fodder), chaarah (remedy) {cf. Urdu: be-chaarah ( literally,without remedy), Hindi: bichaaraa


I believe _bichaaraa_ in Hindi is a dialectical form; normally I have always red this word as बेचारा _bechaaraa_.
Also, _chaaraa_ means a lure used in fishing, and grain fed to birds, that's why I refrained from the use of fodder while giving the definition.

Of course your clarification is very fitting; especially the apt equivalent for Persian-origin _chaarah_!


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> I believe _bichaaraa_ in Hindi is a dialectical form; normally I have always red this word as बेचारा _bechaaraa_.



H بچارا बिचारा _bićārā_ (P. _be-ćāra_, q.v.), adj. (f. -_ī_), Helpless, forlorn;—helpless person; poor  creature, poor wretch (used in pity). (Platts)

In an Urdu-Hindi Reader, I remember reading it as बिचारा.


----------



## marrish

QURESHPOR said:


> H بچارا बिचारा _bićārā_ (P. _be-ćāra_, q.v.), adj. (f. -_ī_), Helpless, forlorn;—helpless person; poor  creature, poor wretch (used in pity). (Platts)
> 
> In an Urdu-Hindi Reader, I remember reading it as बिचारा.


Just checked with my Brhat Hindii KoSH, which doesn't list _bichaaraa_, but _bechaaraa_ only. It seems this word is spelled (and pronounced!) alternatively in Hindi.


----------



## Faylasoof

QURESHPOR said:


> Just to clarify a couple of points.
> 
> 1) chaaraa (fodder), chaarah (remedy) {cf. Urdu: be-chaarah ( literally,without remedy; helpless, unfortunate), Hindi: bichaaraa
> 
> 2) Hal حل (solution); hal ہل (plough).
> 
> *Of course these words are spelt identically in Devanagri.*



*Indeed!*

اس ریاضیاتی سوال كا *حل* ڈھونڈنا *ہل* چجلانے كے برابر ہے
_is riyaaDhiyaatii sawaal kaa *Hal *dhuuNdnaa *ha*l chalaane ke baraabar hai_


इस गणितीय प्रश्न का हल ढूँढना हल चलाने के बराबर है
_is gaṇitīy prashn kaa *hal* dhuuNdnaa *ha*l chalaane ke baraabar hai_

_Looking for / finding an answer to this mathematical question is like _/ _equivalent to_ _ploughing!!_


We had a very brief discussion about _solution_ (in relation to ‘maths question’) here as well!



QURESHPOR said:


> Originally Posted by *marrish*
> I believe _bichaaraa_ in Hindi is a dialectical form; normally I have always red this word as बेचारा _bechaaraa_.
> 
> 
> 
> H بچارا बिचारा _bićārā_ (P. _be-ćāra_, q.v.), adj. (f. -_ī_), Helpless, forlorn;—helpless person; poor  creature, poor wretch (used in pity). (Platts)
> 
> In an Urdu-Hindi Reader, I remember reading it as बिचारा.
Click to expand...

BTW, both _*bi*chaarah _and _*be*chaarah_ (بیچارہ  _bechaarah= _بے + چارہ_ be + chaarah_ = remediless, forlorn, helpless) are used in Urdu-Hindi _speech_ depending where you are from! In the written form, بچارا _bichaaraa _is a corruption of بیچارہ _bechaarah_.

 … and of course we do write the following two also differently in Urdu:چارا चारा_ chaar*aa*_ = fodder etc. vs.  چارہ _chaar*ah* _= remedy.  In Hindi both would written as चारा.

But let us stick to the topic! We don’t use چارہ   _chaar*ah*_ to mean ‘solution’ as such.


----------



## chizinist

Faylasoof said:


> *Indeed!*
> 
> اس ریاضیاتی سوال كا *حل* ڈھونڈنا *ہل* چجلانے كے برابر ہے
> _is riyaaDhiyaatii sawaal kaa *Hal *dhuuNdnaa *ha*l chalaane ke baraabar hai_



I am just learning Urdu now but I was under the impression that ض in Urdu is pronounced as "z", like in Persian (like in Reza). Am I mistaken?


----------



## Qureshpor

chizinist said:


> I am just learning Urdu now but I was under the impression that ض in Urdu is pronounced as "z", like in Persian (like in Reza). Am I mistaken?



Yes, it is. Faylasoof is indicating the way the word is written in Urdu and his Roman transcription is an accurate mapping of the Urdu. This does not indicate the pronunciation.


----------



## Illuminatus

_chaara_ is used in this context almost exclusively for negative statements, i.e. when you wish to assert that there is no solution/option/way. 

jab saare paise khatm ho gaye to uske paas chorii karne ke sivaay aur koi chaaraa nahii.n thaa.
जब सारे पैसे खत्म हो गए तो उसके पास चोरी करने के सिवाय और कोई चारा नहीं था.
When all his money was exhausted, he had no option but to steal.


----------

